# First boudoir shoot! (NSFW)



## MissCream (Jan 22, 2011)

For the guys of TPF!

C&C if you wish  

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.


----------



## Juice (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh my.


----------



## sleist (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice.  I like the coloring.  1 and 5 are the best.
She looks a bit bored in 3.
2 is nice, but having her hair hang down over the side of the bead would have worked better.  Otherwise I'm just missing her beautiful face in that shot.

Nice job.


----------



## PASM (Jan 22, 2011)

Hot!


----------



## DerekSalem (Jan 22, 2011)

sleist said:


> Nice.  I like the coloring.  1 and 5 are the best.
> She looks a bit bored in 3.
> 2 is nice, but having her hair hang down over the side of the bead would have worked better.  Otherwise I'm just missing her beautiful face in that shot.
> 
> Nice job.



Agree and disagree with this.

Love the coloring. Just warm enough of a color.

2 I really don't like...there's nothing in the picture that makes me want to look at it again, which is kind of the point of boudoir. You want the recipient to never want to put the picture down.

3 I think is actually really nice. It's not seductive, but it's saying more than just sexual thought. This is the picture that kind of shows the person that gets it *why* they're getting it.


----------



## DerekSalem (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh ya, and the model is gorgeous. If PP was done (assuming it was), it was done very well. No obvious marks problems on the skin or lighting, and no over-done aspects either. Looks really great!


----------



## MissCream (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks, I wasn't sure of 2 but I posted it anyway


----------



## reznap (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice.. simple background, tasteful processing, soft lighting... good catchlights, composition/poses...

These rock.  Great job.

I agree with the others that #2 might have been better with a few changes.  I like the hair idea a little, or letting her head hang over the side of the bed and look at the camera (but upside-down) might have been really cool too.


----------



## BoothePhotography (Jan 22, 2011)

Very crisp and clean, good ****!

-Zach


----------



## mishele (Jan 22, 2011)

Beautiful shots, girl!!! #1 and #6 are my favorites!!


----------



## peeper (Jan 22, 2011)

i absolutely love #5....your lighting is beautiful, soft and modeling.....and what amazing eye contact!


----------



## MissCream (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks 

She is one of my friends that just started to get into modeling, it was a really fun shoot!


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice shots. Did you guys have a pillow fight afterwards in your underwear? ( Just lie to me )


----------



## MissCream (Jan 22, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> Nice shots. Did you guys have a pillow fight afterwards in your underwear? ( Just lie to me )



Underwear just gets in the way.


----------



## Olympus E300 (Jan 22, 2011)

I really like what you did with #1 & #6...Although I would have liked to have seen #6 cropped less tightly to her head.  Good work!


----------



## PASM (Jan 22, 2011)

She's very photogenic. Hope you try some more in high-contrast B&W.


----------



## PhillyPhoton (Jan 22, 2011)

Beautiful! really like #1


----------



## MissCream (Jan 22, 2011)

PASM said:


> She's very photogenic. Hope you try some more in high-contrast B&W.



Here you go 






Sorry about the excessively large picture.


----------



## Geaux (Jan 22, 2011)

Mother of God....

She is way hot, pics are excellent imo.


----------



## reznap (Jan 22, 2011)

Geaux said:


> Mother of God....


----------



## Buckster (Jan 22, 2011)

Very nice. The two of you have both done your part to set the mood just right for this genre. I especially like the lighting of #6, even if it's perhaps a tad hot on her neck and left bicep.


----------



## MissCream (Jan 22, 2011)

Buckster said:


> Very nice. The two of you have both done your part to set the mood just right for this genre. I especially like the lighting of #6, even if it's perhaps a tad hot on her neck and left bicep.



Thank-you  I'm still learning how to use my lights. It doesn't help that I made the amateur mistake number one... I forgot to check my stupid ISO before shooting


----------



## chito beach (Jan 22, 2011)

MissCream said:


> GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shots. Did you guys have a pillow fight afterwards in your underwear? ( Just lie to me )
> ...



I can see the smoke coming out of Goonies ears from here he's  day dreamin so hard 

These are great shots perfectly exposed and shot.!


----------



## PASM (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm really ok with that 



MissCream said:


> Sorry about the excessively large picture.


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jan 22, 2011)

very nice. that is all im going to say =)


----------



## Derrel (Jan 22, 2011)

Five and six, and the last shot above, are the best of the lot.


----------



## vtf (Jan 22, 2011)

MissCream said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice. The two of you have both done your part to set the mood just right for this genre. I especially like the lighting of #6, even if it's perhaps a tad hot on her neck and left bicep.
> ...


 
An antique, grainy 40's look I think would work here too. Excellent images. :thumbup:
PS: for a moment I thought they were self portraits.


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Jan 22, 2011)

Asside from the fact that you're friend is smokin'...

Very nice shots. Good lighting. Good job. :thumbsup:


----------



## PASM (Jan 22, 2011)

vtf said:


> An antique, grainy 40's look I think would work here too.



+1 !


----------



## xjoewhitex (Jan 22, 2011)

Classic bed set. Well done.


----------



## Jakefreese (Jan 22, 2011)

I like too!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice photos, she is hot.. but I think the photographer might be hotter


----------



## wtdeane (Jan 22, 2011)

MissCream said:


> GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shots. Did you guys have a pillow fight afterwards in your underwear? ( Just lie to me )
> ...



+1 for cheeky retort.


----------



## AprilEye (Jan 23, 2011)

Go Cream go!
Go Cream go!
  They're beautiful!


----------



## DerekSalem (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh ya btw I didn't mean to say that #2 was a bad shot. The lighting was damn-near perfect, the shot was done and taken well...it just doesn't have much of an appeal to me (as far as boudoir goes). The picture itself I love, but in thinking of it in terms of boudoir shots it just doesn't really fit the bill. Didn't mean to say your shot wasn't well-done.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 23, 2011)

Hmm.. my taste is different I guess..  I wish #2 hair wasnt that messy (wish it was straight down).  But I thought #2 & 3 are the best.  I thought the last one the light is too strong.


----------



## zbo2408 (Jan 23, 2011)

MissCream said:


> GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shots. Did you guys have a pillow fight afterwards in your underwear? ( Just lie to me )
> ...



 ... win



but seriously awesome shots, way to show classily show off a beautiful woman without being trashy or overly sexual. I love simple classy shots like these. Any chance on you sharing your lighting / equipment set up?

Also I agree with the comments that #2 would of been great w/ her looking at the camera. But I really like it how it is, it should be the first picture leading up to the rest ... sort of as a teaser if that makes since.


----------



## Alphenaar (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice photographs, and a nice model, I think they are all great apart from #2 personally, it's just not as good as the others. My compliments though, and lol@ your response to gooniesneversaydie11 :-D


----------



## MegR (Feb 11, 2011)

Because I am still learning and have an interest to eventually do a boudoir session can you let me know what type of lighting you did use? 

Megan


----------



## cnutco (Feb 11, 2011)

Beautiful shots!

#1 - Her right hand being chopped off kills this one for me.
#2 - Does nothing for me...
#3 - She just looks board, kinda like, "What's next."
#4 thru #6 - Very nice.  I like everything about these!

All and all, very nice work.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DerekSalem (Feb 11, 2011)

So where are the pictures after you 2 switched places? I'm sure the metering and setup wouldn't have been as nice but the subject material would definitely be eye-catching


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 11, 2011)

These are awesome! Love the mellow lighting, great composition and the PP done. But i do agree, Shes beautiful and the shots are sexy--but nothing to make you go back. The " WOW!" Factor is not all there..imo. So, as a boudoir shoot I think they could be a *little* sexier, more curves and what not. But thats just My opinion... lol

Dont get me wrong though, Theyre still awesome!


----------



## MissCream (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the comments and suggestions! This thread is a few weeks old, not sure why it got brought back up! I have done a couple more shoots for clients and I think they turned out a lot better thanks to everyones suggestions I'm not posting those though!


----------



## johnnyfreud786 (Jan 22, 2012)

I like the background and clothing you select for your boudoir photography shoot. I like the 1[SUP]st[/SUP] and 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] one because of their suspense behind the photos. Anyhow I found this model really photogenic which can easily be consume in any environment..

boudoir photography los Angeles


----------



## davesnothere11 (Jan 22, 2012)

#5 is great the eyes really draw you in.


----------



## e.rose (Jan 22, 2012)

I am so burnt out from the day, so I have nothing constructive to offer, but nice job!


----------



## Austin Greene (Jan 22, 2012)

Interesting, that someone should bring this back a year to date of its original posting...


----------



## MTVision (Jan 22, 2012)

togalive said:
			
		

> Interesting, that someone should bring this back a year to date of its original posting...



That's actually pretty funny! People who commented today probably didn't even realize it was from a year ago!


----------



## RebeccaAPhotography (Jan 22, 2012)

e.rose said:
			
		

> I am so burnt out from the day, so I have nothing constructive to offer, but nice job!



Dont worry. These are from just shy of a year ago. Lol.


----------



## vtf (Jan 22, 2012)

Time for a reshoot


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Feb 6, 2012)

MissCream said:


> GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shots. Did you guys have a pillow fight afterwards in your underwear? ( Just lie to me )
> ...



Kramer - I&#39;m Out! - YouTube  (You gotta know the episode to get the joke.....)


----------



## jwbryson1 (Feb 6, 2012)

I may need to move to Canada...


----------



## Ocho_1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Very nice, I get the feeling that this thread may break a record for "likes"


----------



## teacher386 (Feb 6, 2012)

Drop dead gorgeous. Great shots. #2 is a bit dark in my opinion though.


----------



## One2 (Feb 6, 2012)

MTVision said:


> togalive said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I was thinking.

I personally like #5.


----------



## Austin Greene (Feb 6, 2012)

Ha, I swear, this is the thread that will not die! Brought back to life from over a year ago, and back on the top of the charts again lol


----------



## photog4life (Feb 6, 2012)

togalive said:


> Ha, I swear, this is the thread that will not die! Brought back to life from over a year ago, and back on the top of the charts again lol


its because of the photos... and the model for that part...


----------



## Austin Greene (Feb 6, 2012)

photog4life said:


> togalive said:
> 
> 
> > Ha, I swear, this is the thread that will not die! Brought back to life from over a year ago, and back on the top of the charts again lol
> ...



Agreed. Never said there wasn't a good reason for it being on top


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 6, 2012)

MissCream said:


> Thanks for the comments and suggestions! This thread is a few weeks old, not sure why it got brought back up! I have done a couple more shoots for clients and I think they turned out a lot better thanks to everyones suggestions I'm not posting those though!



Hello, I am LightSpeed.
Are you single?
Why do I ask? Well there are many reasons but mainly because I am single.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 7, 2012)

Pretty decent. Some are a bit dark and you lose some of what is going on in the shot. Not sure what to think about it yet. It does leave a bit of mystery which is not a bad thing.


----------



## ph0enix (Feb 7, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> I may need to move to Canada...



With or without the wife?
Before or after losing 30lbs?
With the 24-70mm f/2.8 lens (I would think so)?

Let me know if I'm asking too many questions


----------

